# help.. 2001 sportsman 400



## 90-RED-SI (Sep 5, 2013)

ok well it here it goes guys.. im a noobie to this.. i purchased a 2013 rancher for my self and me and my entire family caught the mud bug.. so now im on a mision to get everyone in my fam to own one.. purchased my 8yr old son a 2008 polaris outlaw 90 .. and decided to do a father/son build with my oldest 13 yr son..

picked up a clean texas title 2001 sportsman 400 4x4 for my son on a sweet craigslist find.. 400.00 complete and in good condition.. previous owner said it would not go into gear.. im a mechanic by trade so im mechanicly inclined.. got a title but owner lost keys.. i had a key made for 16.50 from a lock smith.. got engine to turn but did not start.. oil is clean...cleand fuel and removed carb to rebuild... im sure i can get it started.. BUT heres my issue..i can get it to go into low gear... *but it will NOT move into high/reverse.. i removed linkage and tapped it with a hammer on top of trans.. it did not move... what can be wrong?could it be a bad trans? any ideas on what i can do or links?*


on a side note: i came up on another 2001 complete sportsman 400 with a bad motor... but it had a tranS that moves in every gear and alot of good parts on it including a warn winch and brush guard .. PAID 150.00!!!! GOTTA LOVE CRAIGSLIST... i can switch trans yes.... but if i can save the one i got and put less work well that would be good too.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds to me like swapping it is probably the best bet, if the tranny is shot you're going to have to open it up and work on it anyway...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

90-RED-SI said:


> ok well it here it goes guys.. im a noobie to this.. i purchased a 2013 rancher for my self and me and my entire family caught the mud bug.. so now im on a mision to get everyone in my fam to own one.. purchased my 8yr old son a 2008 polaris outlaw 90 .. and decided to do a father/son build with my oldest 13 yr son..
> 
> picked up a clean texas title 2001 sportsman 400 4x4 for my son on a sweet craigslist find.. 400.00 complete and in good condition.. previous owner said it would not go into gear.. im a mechanic by trade so im mechanicly inclined.. got a title but owner lost keys.. i had a key made for 16.50 from a lock smith.. got engine to turn but did not start.. oil is clean...cleand fuel and removed carb to rebuild... im sure i can get it started.. BUT heres my issue..i can get it to go into low gear... *but it will NOT move into high/reverse.. i removed linkage and tapped it with a hammer on top of trans.. it did not move... what can be wrong?could it be a bad trans? any ideas on what i can do or links?*
> 
> ...


B cheaper to swap tranny by what ur saying 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## 90-RED-SI (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks guys.. at this point i think thats what im going to do... but ive now got two complete sportsmans... would the trans be worth fixing? could it something major? the plan from the get was to swap the trans anyways but id thought about fixing it too


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I would swap for the time being and slowly fix the other one up for the other bike those transmissions in the popos aren't that complicated and from what my research is showing me not that expensive to fix.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90-RED-SI (Sep 5, 2013)

well new problems have come up.... after carb rebuild it will not start... im getting good spark and electric start is turing over.. engine has 80psi compression. which im sure is kinda way too low


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I would think it needs to be in at least the 110 range prolly a lil higher


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

